# Geophagus Iporangensis



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hey guys I am wondering about GEOPHAGUS IPORANGENSIS.

been searching the web but not getting much useful info on keeping these guys.
was thinking of getting a breeding pair and some extras from a local breeder into a 75g.

but just wondering if anyone here has experience with them and tips/tricks for keeping them healthy.


thanks nathan

upon further research into the subject I have found that it seems that information is severly limited from text books and such.

searching a few other forums trying to find others who have them.

also seems iporangensis is mixed with with Geophagus brasiliensis, and the possible colour variant to the brasiliensis, Bahia red...
so hopefully I can find an expert


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

What exactly do you need to know about them? They are similar to brasiliensis, so they get to about 8-12", are mildly agressive, and are bulky. A pair in a 75g with some other odds and ends would work.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I have been able to get general care due to them being in the same family as brasiliensis.
but every species is different as I think you would know.
not to much of a worry although got some replies on cichlid-forum from some people who have kept these.
along with the local breeder gave me some more info from his experience with the pair


----------

